

7 Business Lessons: Game of Thrones Style - Pipesapp
http://blog.pipesapp.com/business-lessons-gameofthrones-style/

======
bradleyland
The author misses the double-meaning of the phrase "a Lannister always pays
their debts". At face value, it follows the finance meaning of debt. If a
Lannister owes you money, you're likely to be repaid. Arguably, that is not
the most significant meaning of the phrase though. When taken in the full
context of the events portrayed in the story, the more important meaning of
the phrase is that if you wrong a Lannister, they owe you a debt of
retribution; which you are assured to get.

The phrase is, essentially, a thinly veiled threat.

The more sinister meaning is equally applicable to business. Your cohorts are
far less likely to wrong you if they are certain that the debt of retribution
will be repaid. You don't have to go to Tywin Lannister extents, but you
should avoid being perceived as a push over.

